

Dennis Ritchie: "So fsck was originally called something else" - mmastrac
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.sysadmin.recovery/tsGbbkvHo2c/6T-Pj9d3A6wJ

======
getsat

      ln -s /sbin/fsck /sbin/fuck

~~~
seclorum
.. and fsck you ..

------
conesus
It was probably the less benign `frck`.

~~~
seclorum
fsck you ..

------
cpeterso

      Dennis Ritchie:  "So umount was originally called something else"
      Question:  "what was it called?"
      DMR:  "Well, the second letter was different."

~~~
seclorum
.. you're cool ..

------
rheide
Good lsck!

~~~
seclorum
.. and fsck you!

------
endeavor
It would be funnier if it wasn't so true.

------
joezydeco
But fsck _fixes_ disks! Shouldn't it be called unfsck?

